# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bún hến món ăn độc đáo xứ Huế

## tranghoang86

Đi đâu thì đi nhưng khi về Huế, tôi không thể bỏ được món bún hến khoái khẩu mang dấu ấn xứ sở tại vùng đất cố đô. Bún hến được các o, các mệ khổ công chế biến bán khắp các nẻo đường trong thành phố. Có khi đó là một gian hàng ngồi tạm, nhiều nhất là những đôi quang gánh với nồi niêu lọ chén tô to nhỏ, thêm một chút cồng kềnh nặng trĩu mỗi buổi tinh sương.

Các o thường chọn chỗ đặt quang gánh trên đầu con hẻm hoặc trong một góc phố khiêm nhường. Cả chủ quán và khách hàng đều ngồi tạm trên những chiếc ghế nhựa, tô bún trên tay, miệng hít hà, thế mà khách vẫn đông, vẫn ngút đầy. Trong vô số món ăn chế biến theo lối Huế, bún hến đã chinh phục từ người dễ ăn đến người khó tính, cả những ông tây. Tất tất ai cũng mê, cũng no, cũng nhớ đời.



Bún Hến và các gia vị ăn kèm

Kỳ thực, có gì đâu, nếu làm một phép so sánh, bún hến chẳng là gì so với món đặc sản trứ danh bún bò Huế. Có gì đâu, tô bún hến chỉ có hến, rau chuối non, rau môn, rau má thái nhỏ kèm với gia vị cay ớt, nồng tỏi, mặn muối, bùi đậu phụng mè rang, đậm đà mắm ruốc, bột nêm, tiêu, tỏi, ớt bột, tóp mỡ heo... Thế mà trong chiều sâu tâm thức, chiều sâu văn hóa ẩm thực xa xưa, bún hến vẫn lừng lững trong lòng của nhiều người đã từng đến, sống rồi đi với xứ Huế thân thương này. Ăn bún hến ngon đến độ phải đổ mồ hôi, hít hà, man mác, ăn một tô lại muốn tô nữa, ăn một bữa lại muốn bữa thứ hai.



Bún hến đích thị là món bình dân nên không kén khách. Đặc thù người Huế dù có sang trọng thế nào cũng thích, cũng tụ tập rất đông trên góc của mỗi con hẻm mỗi sớm mai. Người bản địa xem đây là món truyền thống đặc sản và có lẽ món này cũng duy chỉ có ở Huế. Đất Huế sinh viên khá đông, mỗi sáng bún hến cũng là món lót lòng cho nhiều cô cậu trí thức trước khi lên giảng đường. Rẻ, ngon, chất lượng, độc đáo, nhớ đời là hợp trội của món bún hến được tôi và mọi người yêu.
     Nhiều năm sống xa Huế, bên cạnh nỗi nhớ thành phố thân thương, lòng tôi lúc nào cũng rưng rức nặng trĩu một nỗi lòng bún hến trên con hẻm bên chợ Bến Ngự, bên cửa Thượng Tứ, và đầu dốc Nam Giao… Bao năm rồi, các o vẫn đôi quang gánh mòn vai ngồi đó mỗi buổi sớm mai. Ai biết được trong sâu thẳm tâm hồn, sâu thẳm tính cách, họ là những người thầm lặng giữ hồn của xứ Huế thân thương.


*Để thưởng thức món ăn này tại Huế bạn có thể tham khảo* tour Huế thưởng thức đặc sản - tour hue thuong thuc dac san*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------

